# whats the best dust extraction for a hegner scroll saw ?



## mac1012 (19 Aug 2012)

Hi everyone i have been looking into dust extraction for my hegner and decided time to get it sorted

ive looked at a few power vacs like the trend, nilfisk, fein, etc i just wondered what you guys use ??

with the port being below the table i wondered how effective a machine like this would be ? any advice from someone who has been down this road would be great thanks

Mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (20 Aug 2012)

Hi. I sent you a PM but I forgot to mention. On Steve Goods site he shows a video of a new extraction system. Its amazing, there is a range of sizes made by the same company and one or two are just the size of a large thermos flask that fit at the back of the saw, the good thing about them is that they are almost silent when running and extremely powerful. It would be no good importing one as the US electricity supply is different to ours but there may be something similar available in the UK, may be worth a look.


----------



## redmoorphil (26 Aug 2012)

I cant stand the noise from my vac if sitting at the scrollsaw for hours and the vac really gets hot so I was looking for other options too.
Chippygeoff, do you have a link for this thing? I have searched Steve's site and googled but just can't find it.
Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (26 Aug 2012)

having just bought a Hegner, I can see that here is a dust extraction outlet. TBH, in using my machine, there are no issues with dust so long as I give the work a quick blow at prudent times  But I'm cutting 3mm hardwood, maybe different with say 25mm stuff. I too would not be able to stand a vacuum cleaner sitting there going full pelt. Furthermore, vacuum cleaners are not designed to be on non stop I would have thought as they do get hot just with normal usage...


----------



## mac1012 (26 Aug 2012)

matt there is dust issues with any woodworking machine you might not think it but you will be breathing in dust particles,

whether you choose to do anything about that is entirely up to you my friend

i would suggest using at least a dust mask with a p3 dust particle standard and has a little plastic filter on the nose bit you can easily get them from wilkos , b and q etc about 4 pound for three.

over the years i have found them very good and comfortable to use.

as for the vacuum the ones designed for workshop use are better suited and are different from the ones you get at currys for your house i am looking at different makes at moment , in fact up until recently hegna used to manufacture their own dust extractor which was like a small vacuum but not if you get what i mean

the one i am thinking of getting is this......

http://www.axminster.co.uk/numatic-numa ... rod782719/

which will cope with a small to medium workshop and will be suitable for my bandsaw

the step down hose is here ......

http://www.axminster.co.uk/numatic-numa ... rod794287/

this way i have the best of both worlds a larger hose for band saw 

and a smaller hose for the hegner , it as good reviews and is quiet and able to do the job

as i said its up to you whether you do anything about the dust, but one thing you can be sure of the hegner produces dust and you will be breathing it in

Mark


----------



## Clockie (27 Aug 2012)

My fret working is done in a small wooden shed separate from my garage workshop. I tried to use the £100 Axminster workshop unit but it was far to noisy. The larger bits that fall to the floor do not really bother me its the airborne dust that causes problems. I now use a "Microclene" unit. I leave it on as long as I am in the shed, it is very quiet and movable.


----------



## mac1012 (27 Aug 2012)

dont know what you mean by microlene you will have to be more specific, the axminster unit i put the link to is the more expensive one and one or two guys on here have got it and it looks ok


----------



## Grahamshed (27 Aug 2012)

The microclean is a room air filter rather than a vac. I also have one ( the MC760 ) but it makes a lot of noise. Clockie must have a smaller unit if it is quiet.


----------



## Clockie (27 Aug 2012)

Yes, it is a small unit. My fretwork shed is very small.


----------

